# Filterbau



## robert37 (21. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Wollte mal ein paar Bilder einstellen von meinem neuen Filter.

Es ist ein Regentonnenfilter mit 6 Tonnen 2- 75W UVC 15000 l Pumpe

und eine SPIA mit 6 Spülarmen und eine Seerose UP 90 zum Spülen

hier auf den Bildern sieht man den Teich .Im Hintergrund sieht man das Klärbecken etwas höher gelegt .Funktioniert auch eigentlich gut .
Aber wer von uns ist schon zufrieden wenn er nicht am Teich bauen kann 

Und was macht man wenn die Frau noch gerne eine Terrasse möchte lol .
Wir habern ja auch erst 3 ,naja dann baut  man einfach einen Filter drunter .....so als Ergänzung

LG 
Robert


----------



## robert37 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hier also der Anfang vom Filter

Wenn man natürlich sowas später baut muss man echt schon einiges in Kauf nehmen der Garten war eigentlich schön fertig lol


----------



## robert37 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hier auf den Bildern sieht man schon mal die Anschlüße am Teich .Ich musste unterm Granit drunter her .

Die beiden großen Anschlüsse sind die Einläufe zum Filter und werden noch bis zum Boden im Teich verlängert.

Das letzte Bild ,da sind die Anschlüße zum Teich schon fertig und den Rasen hab ich schon wieder schön verlegt (ordentliche Bauselle Grins )

Da war es sehr heiß wie man sieht 

Das war im letzten Sommer noch


----------



## robert37 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hier kann man schon wieder formen erkennen lol stand_051

Insgesammt kommen rein 6 tonnen a 300 l plus 2 UV Lampen Je 75 W
Ozonmischer wobei ich den Ozonmischer erst mal aussen vor lassse


----------



## ebo (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo.

Schickes Gesamtbild 

Was mich wundert ist ein Selbstbaufilter aber eine der teuersten Pumpen ( Seerose ) .

Aber klasse gemacht. Tolle Anlage.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## robert37 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo Ebo 

Ich hab mir die SIPA bauen lassen (kommt auf den nächsten Bildern ) und der Bauer sagte mir wenn die wirklich vernünftig laufen soll dann nur mit der Seerose Pumpe .

Ob das wirklich so ist weis ich nicht was ich weis ist das sie wirklich tadelos läuft

Gruß
Robert


----------



## robert37 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Damit das Ganze wieder Form bekommt haben wir uns überlegt 4 Edelstahlrohre zu betonieren und die dann mit 2 Sonnensegeln zu verbinden ,die auf 2 Ebenen liegen .Darum sind die Edelstahlrohre auch unerschiedlich lang


----------



## robert37 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Noch ist nix fertig ,aber die Frau hat den Budda schon gekauft 

Der Budda sitzt auch schon lol .In der Kiste unter dem Budda kommt die Ozonanlage 

War nicht ganz glücklich mit der Kiste ,aber die Garage war für den Ozonisator zu weit weg (wenn ich iihn dann doch noch einbaue )Der Weg wäre viel zu weit gewesen


----------



## robert37 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

hier ist schon mal ein bischen Technik .Die erste von 2 UVC 75 W .
Da die Anlage jetzt schöon etwas läuft kann ich sagen das ich den Mischer noch nicht drin habe die kann ich aber so einbauen


----------



## ebo (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Also richtig durchdacht das Ganze schick schick.

Ich habe meine Sipa mit ner billigen 5000er seit 2 Jahren ( Was mich ärgert ist einfach das ne Seerose 5000l 150 kostet und ne günstige 5000 kostet 60 Euro ) laufen. Sipa habe ich aber selber gebaut.
Im Moment bau ich mir nen 3. Kreislauf mit nem Spaltsieb. Mal schaun wann das soweit ist.

Aber die Fotoreportage ist echt klasse. Von vorn bis hinten durchdacht. Zumindest auf den Fotos. Später wird man immer wieder was feststellen was man hätte anders machen sollen aber das kennst du ja sicher 

Das erste Bild Beitrag 1 ist sehr klein das hätte ich gerne etwas größer betrachtet


----------



## robert37 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Ja hm mit der Sipa da hab ich mich auf den Bauer verlassen stimmt aber billig war die nicht gerade .

Ich wollte da aber kein Risiko eingehen weil ich da echt keine Erfahrung damit hatte und ich muss sagen die SIPA ist echt klasse kann ich nur jedem emfpehlen der einen Filter neu baut oder umbaut .

LG


----------



## ebo (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Unterschreib ich dir sofort


----------



## robert37 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



ebo schrieb:


> Das erste Bild Beitrag 1 ist sehr klein das hätte ich gerne etwas größer betrachtet



Das Bild hab ich leider nicht größer da muste auf unsere HP gehen


----------



## robert37 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hier nochmal zur Erklärung

Hier in der ersten Kammer hab ich eine Siepa eingebaut .Das heisst das dreckige Wasser muss zuerst durch das Sieb bevor es überhaupt in die weiteren Kammern gelangt.

Diese Siepa ist mit 6 Spülarmen und einer eigenen Pumpe ausgestattet (seerose Pumpe UP 90)



Wenn man von oben in die Siepa schaut sieht man sie hat 2 /110 er Ausgänge.
Man kann noch erkennen das die Spülpume für die Siepa direkt an der Verrohrung angebracht ist .Auch Sie saugt das vorgereinigte Wasser aus der Siepa an und spült damit.Sie kann also nicht verstopfen.

Alle Fässer sind natürlich mit einem Ablasshahn bestückt worden

Man sieht auch die Filtermedienauflage ,sie ist aus VA gefertigt

Keramik Schaum Bruch


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Saubere Arbeit Robert   - wie wird nun weiterbestückt ?


----------



## laolamia (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

hi!

sowas beeindruckt mich immer, aber dafuer bekommt man(n) doch einen kleinwagen oder?


gruss marco


----------



## robert37 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Saubere Arbeit Robert   - wie wird nun weiterbestückt ?



Hallo Ralf 

Bestückt wird er mit KSB Keramik-Schaum-Bruch und Helix ( Bestandteile des Filtermaterials KSB
Für die Herstellung von KSB verwendet man eine wabenartige Filtermatte aus Polyrethan und die aus der Industrie bekannten sehr harten und langlebigen Werkstoffe Korund (AI2O3,) und Korundum (SiC).
Es wird die Filtermatte in Korund oder Korundum gebadet und anschließend bei 1300° Celsius gebrannt. Das Polyrethan der Matte löst sich dabei vollständig auf und das Material ist somit schadstoff- und giftstofffrei (siehe Untersuchungsbericht). Durch das Brennen hat man nun einen Negativ-Abdruck der Matte und somit eine waben- oder röhrenartige Innenstruktur, die durch feine Öffnungen von außen ungehindert durchströmt werden kann.


----------



## robert37 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



laolamia schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> sowas beeindruckt mich immer, aber dafuer bekommt man(n) doch einen kleinwagen oder?



Hallo Marco

So schlimm ist es nicht ......es sei denn man läßt alles bauen .

LG
Robert


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

aha,

sind die dann auch schwebend ? Beim __ Hel-X gibt es ja schwimmendes und schwebendes.


----------



## robert37 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> aha,
> 
> sind die dann auch schwebend ? Beim __ Hel-X gibt es ja schwimmendes und schwebendes.



Keramik Schaum Bruch ist nicht schwebend nein es liegt in der Kammer

LG
Robert


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Dann kanns ja nicht in die anderen Tonnen geleitet werden - allerdings würde ich für die __ Hel-X Tonnen beim Ablauf oben auch solch ein VA Gitter anbringen.


----------



## robert37 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Dann kanns ja nicht in die anderen Tonnen geleitet werden - allerdings würde ich für die __ Hel-X Tonnen beim Ablauf oben auch solch ein VA Gitter anbringen.



Ja genau richtig mit den Helix muss ich mal sehen sonst läuft der Filter schon seit ein paar Wochen .Nur das Material muss noch rein ...das wird hoff ich noch das kleinste Problem werden.

Die Bilder vom fertigen Filter inkl.Terrasse stelle ich heute abend noch rein.

LG
Robert


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Und wieviel W pro h Verbrauch hast du nun zusammengerechnet (mit den beiden UVC´s) ?


----------



## robert37 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Und wieviel W pro h Verbrauch hast du nun zusammengerechnet (mit den beiden UVC´s) ?




Die Frage ist will ich das überhaupt zusammen rechnen 

Teichpumpe hat glaub ich 160 W 
UVC 2 mal 75W 
Seerose Pumpe für SIPA hat 90W 

Ich hab ja auch noch 2 Pumpen die den gesamten Klärbereich bewässern wovon 1 jetzt raus kann 

Ich sag immer ich rauche nicht und ich trinke auch nicht gehe nur arbeiten warum soll man nicht für das schönste Hobby was man hat dann Geld ausgeben ...

Und wie du siehst will man dann doch wieder sparen und baut das so wie ich mit Regentonnen .....naja wo die Logik da ist weis ich auch nicht 

Aber das Ergebnis ist ein klarer Teich also wirds wohl richtig sein ...

LG
Robert


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

  ...  das kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## robert37 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Ja also der Probelauf war erfolgreich .Dicht war es natürlich beim ersten mal nicht .An einer Stelle kam ein bischen Wasser aber bei so vielen geklebten Verbindungen konnte ich damit leben .

Filtermaterial ist noch nicht im Filter aber er läuft schon mal zu 100% ohne Störung. 

Und der Budda hat auch schon seine Kiste fertig


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Eine Art Notüberlauf damit bei einer Undichtigkeit wärend Du im Urlaub bist dein Teich n icht leer läuft, hast Du doch sicher eingeplant ?

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die passend gedämmte Abdeckung  - Ich denke mal bei Deiner Dämmvorrichtung wirst Du den Filter auch über den Winter laufen lassen ?


----------



## robert37 (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Einen Notüberlauf habe ich natürlich eingeplant .

Im winter durchlaufen lassen wollte ich ihn eigentlich nicht .Er war diesen Winter schon geflutet und ich hab auch kein Wasser abgelassen .

Es ist nichts passiert .Die Eisschicht war nicht mal 1 cm dick also gehe ich mal davon aus das auch weiterhin nichts passiert.
Aber bei dem Wetter wollen wir mal nicht mehr über den Winter reden .....

Ich hatte aber ein ganz anderes Probelm die Spülung für die Sipa ist einfach stehen geblieben hat sich nicht mehr gedreht und ich weis nicht warum hatte sie ein paar mal sauber gemacht und das hat zuerst nicht geholfen .
Jetzt läuft sie aber seit einer Woche wieder ohne Probleme.

Das Problem ist nämlich das ,das sich das Sieb dann sofort zusetzt und dann die Pumpe für den Filter zu stark ist und die letzte Kammer langsam leersaugt 


LG
Robert


----------



## robert37 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo nochmal zusammen 

So hier nochmal ein paar Bilder 

Alles wieder fertig ,dicht und funktioniert .
Die beiden Sonnenseghel sind bestellt ,jetzt kann der Sommer kommen 

Liebe Grüße
Robert


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo Robert,
das ist ja ein supr Teil, Dein Filter!   
Dein Filtermaterial hört sich verdammt gut an, und sollte (bei guter Qualität) deutlich besser als __ Hel-X oder Lava sein . Kannst Du uns dazu noch etwas sagen? 
Mich würden ein paar Eckdaten schon interessieren (porenvolumen, scheinbare Dichte, äußere Dimension etc.). 
Dass das Material nach unten sinkt, kann ich verstehen, schließlich hat Korund eine Gerüstdichte von 4,2 g/cm³. Es sollte aber kein Problem sein, Korund durch andere leichtere Komponenten zu ersetzen! Selbst ein Material in der Art Hel-X wäre denkbar. Freilich ist der Preis das andere Problem. Da ich beruflich im Reich der "Nanomaterialien" zu tun habe, und diese auch in ihrer "tertiären Morphologie" Porositäten bis hin in den mm-Bereich aufweisen können, interessiert mich das Material...


----------



## Goldi2009 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo Robert,

ist das toll geworden! Mir bleiben die Worte weg! 

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## robert37 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> das ist ja ein supr Teil, Dein Filter!
> Dein Filtermaterial hört sich verdammt gut an, und sollte (bei guter Qualität) deutlich besser als __ Hel-X oder Lava sein . Kannst Du uns dazu noch etwas sagen?
> Mich würden ein paar Eckdaten schon interessieren (porenvolumen, scheinbare Dichte, äußere Dimension etc.).
> Dass das Material nach unten sinkt, kann ich verstehen, schließlich hat Korund eine Gerüstdichte von 4,2 g/cm³. Es sollte aber kein Problem sein, Korund durch andere leichtere Komponenten zu ersetzen! Selbst ein Material in der Art Hel-X wäre denkbar. Freilich ist der Preis das andere Problem. Da ich beruflich im Reich der "Nanomaterialien" zu tun habe, und diese auch in ihrer "tertiären Morphologie" Porositäten bis hin in den mm-Bereich aufweisen können, interessiert mich das Material...




Hallo Rolf

Hier mal ein paar Daten zum Keramik -Schaum Bruch


Bestandteile des Filtermaterials KSB
Für die Herstellung von KSB verwendet man eine wabenartige Filtermatte aus Polyrethan und die aus der Industrie bekannten sehr harten und langlebigen Werkstoffe Korund (AI2O3,) und Korundum (SiC).
Es wird die Filtermatte in Korund oder Korundum gebadet und anschließend bei 1300° Celsius gebrannt. Das Polyrethan der Matte löst sich dabei vollständig auf und das Material ist somit schadstoff- und giftstofffrei. Durch das Brennen hat man nun einen Negativ-Abdruck der Matte und somit eine waben- oder röhrenartige Innenstruktur, die durch feine Öffnungen von außen ungehindert durchströmt werden kann.

Der Vorteil seiner Struktur
Das KSB weist die große Oberfläche der Filtermatte auf, dessen große Porenmenge innen vollständig durchströmt werden kann.
Dadurch, dass das Material so viel Oberfläche und mit seinen 10% wenig Raumfüllung besitzt, kann das Wasser beinahe ungehindert durch das Filtermaterial durch strömen. Diese Durchströmung bietet in allen Zonen eine gleichmäßige Sauerstoffzufuhr. Die Oberfläche von KSB beträgt ca. 1500 m2/ m3, seine biologische Kapazität kann somit kaum mit anderen Filtermedien verglichen werden. Somit liegt eine immense Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien und dessen daraus resultierende Abbauleistung vor.

Konkrete Pluspunkte für den Teichbesitzer

    * Auf wenig Raum kann das Material mit seiner unglaublichen Oberfläche und somit seiner Vielzahl an Bakterien und dessen Abbauleistung für eine optimale Filterung sorgen.

    * Bei bereits biologisch aktivem Wasser stellt sich der Bakterienbewuchs bereits nach einer Woche ein.

    * Die Reinigung des Materials ist sehr einfach. Man lässt das Wasser ab und schüttet am besten mit einem Eimer schubweise eine große Menge Wasser auf das KSB. Abgestorbene Biomasse wird so abgespült, während die intakten Bakterien nicht beeinträchtigt werden. Sie sind durch die raue Oberfläche genügend mit dem Material gebunden.

    * Die gleichmäßige und vollständige Durchströmung durch das Wasser garantiert eine gute Sauerstoffzufuhr, so dass es nicht zum Absterben der Bakterien und somit zu Krankheitsgefahren kommen kann.

    * Das Material ist nahezu unbegrenzt haltbar, da durch die lang haltenden und extrem harten Werkstoffe kein Verschleiß auftritt.

So hab ich es aus der Beschreibind entnommen

Größe liegt bei ca 5 mal 5 bis 10 mal 10 cm


LG
Robert


----------



## robert37 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo Zusammen

So gestern hab ich endlich das Filtermaterial bekommen ,und natürlich gleich eingebracht.

1m³ sind jetzt drin .
Was mir zuerst schon mal gut gefällt ,es bleibt unter Wasser schwimmt nicht ,und ist sehr leicht .


----------



## robert37 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

So 

Das Sonnensegel ist auch endlich gekommen .Muste natürlich auch gleich aufgehangen werden .

So sieht nun alles fertig aus.


----------



## robert37 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo zusammen

So eine Frage hab ich noch an die Experten.

Wie lange dauert es wohl jetzt im Sommer bei dem Wetter bis der Filter eingefahren ist.

Oder sollte man zusätzlich noch Bakterien einbringen

Hat da jemand so eine Idee

Liebe Grüße
Robert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo,
das dauert schon ein paar Wochen, und mehrere Monate bis wer Voll arbeitet. Kannst ihn ja ein wenig unterstützen, da gibt es einige Mittelchen im Handel aber auch einfache Sachen aus deinem Garten.


----------



## robert37 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das dauert schon ein paar Wochen, und mehrere Monate bis wer Voll arbeitet. Kannst ihn ja ein wenig unterstützen, da gibt es einige Mittelchen im Handel aber auch einfache Sachen aus deinem Garten.



Welches Mittelchen wäre denn ok und was meinst du aus dem Garten Uwe

Danke erst mal für deine schnelle Antwort

LG
Robert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Filterstarterbakterien ist das Zauberwort. Welche Marke ist da egal. Aus deinem Garten kannst du einen Sack mit Muttererde in den Filter packen.


----------



## robert37 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Filterstarterbakterien ist das Zauberwort. Welche Marke ist da egal. Aus deinem Garten kannst du einen Sack mit Muttererde in den Filter packen.



Uwe 

Da kennst du aber unseren Mutterboden schlecht .Der strotzt vor Dünger.
Starterbakterien ist klar aber ich wuste nicht unbedingt das die angebotenen Bakterien alle von der Qualität der Hersteller zu vergleichen sind.
Dachte mehr, da gibts große Unterschiede

Aber danke für den Tip 

LG
Robert


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Mal ne Frage: Wo liegt das verwendete KSB preislich (Euro pro m³)?
Klingt sehr interessant, allerdings würde ich nach der Herstellungsart eher einen hohen Preis vermuten ....

Ich habe auf die Schnelle nur 20 Liter zu 13,90 Euro gefunden - das wäre das 12-fache von meinem Lavapreis.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## robert37 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo Heiko

Also ich habe für 1m³ 250 Euro bezahlt .

Allerdings hab ich es selber geholt da es bei mir um die Ecke ist.

LG 
Robert


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Uiih, danke!
250,- Euro ist heftig, auch wenn das Material gut ist. Ich habe 6m³ im Filtergraben, allerdings Lava. Dafür < 50,- Eur/m³ inkl. Lieferung.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## robert37 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Also mit Lava kannste das wohl nicht vergleichen denke ich .

Und in einen Filtergraben ich weis nicht dafür würde ich es auch nicht verwenden . 

Also wenn ich mir so anschaue was z.B. Helix kostet finde ich es gar nicht so teuer und es hat eine enorme Oberfläche.

Mal schgauen wie es sich so bei mir entwickelt

LG
Robert


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



> Also mit Lava kannste das wohl nicht vergleichen denke ich


Die Zielsetzung ist die gleiche - möglichst große besiedelbare Oberfläche um eine maximale biologische Klärreinigung zu erzielen. Der Keramik-Bruch ist da sicher noch besser, allerdings halt auch teurer.
In "normalen" Filtern mit begrenztem Volumen (verglichen mit einem Filtergraben) ist das natürlich noch wichtiger und der Preis nicht mehr ganz so wichtig. Helix setzt man auch kaum in einen Filtergraben ein (schwimmt das nicht ohnehin auf?).
Ich finde den Keramikbruch aber sehr interessant als Alternative in räumlich bregenzten Filtergräben - ich habe aktuell 2 Bekannte die nur sehr wenig Platz haben, aber unbedingt einen Schwimmteich wollen.

Langzeitberichte zu dem Material wären natürlich toll.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## robert37 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo Heiko

So meinte ich das auch eigentlich ,das man Helix nicht im Filtergraben einsetzt und genau so wenig setzt man KSB im Filtergraben ein sondern nur..... wie du schon sagt in Filtern .


Die verkaufen das hier schon jahrelang so weit ich weis mit sehr guten Erfahrungen aber ich will da auch keine Werbung machen ich hab mit denen nix zu tun .
Langzeiterfahrungen ja  weis nicht da es der so weit ich weis einzige Großhändler dafür ist glaube ich ,wenn man dort nachfragt wird er immer sagen das es gut ist 

Ich habe selbst auch einen Schwimmteich und habe den Filter zur Ergänzung zum Klärbecken gebaut .

LG
Robert


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hi Robert,



> und genau so wenig setzt man KSB im Filtergraben ein


Genau das würde mich aber interessieren - was spricht außer dem Preis gegen den Einsatz? Verschmutzung?
Den Verkäufer braucht man sicher nicht fragen ....



> Ich habe selbst auch einen Schwimmteich  und habe den Filter zur Ergänzung zum Klärbecken gebaut .


Was sind deine Gründe für einen zusätzlichen Filter?
Bei mir werkelt nur ein Vorfilter ohne biologische Stufe um den Filtergraben nicht mit Partikeln zu zu pumpen.

Interessant würde ich mal eine neutrale Studien zu Filtermaterialien finden:
- Besiedlungsdichte
- Verschmutzungsanfälligkeit
- Reinigungs- und Selbstreinigungsfähigkeit
- Haltbarkeit 
- Nebeneffekte (z.B. unerwünschte Stoffabgabe)

Bei den Herstellern/Verkäufern ist immer alles super - wie auch bei Teichmitteln.
Ich habe Lava angesichts des Preises und mehrfacher Empfehlung von Teichbauern gewählt. Funktioniert bisher auch absolut super. Wie es nach mehreren Jahren aussieht - keine Ahnung.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## robert37 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> 
> Genau das würde mich aber interessieren - was spricht außer dem Preis gegen den Einsatz? Verschmutzung?
> Den Verkäufer braucht man sicher nicht fragen ....



Außer der Preis spricht für mich dagegen das es einfach nicht natürlich aussieht wie z.B. Lava oder Blähton.

Aber ich hab mir sagen lassen Lava und Blähton setzen sich auf die Jahre schnell zu .
Das hab ich hier im Forum auch schon gelesen .

KSB sieht einfach unnatürlich aus für einen Pflanzgraben den man immer sieht das wäre für mich der einzige Grund und natürlich der Preis .


Meinen zusätzlichen Filter habe ich gegaut weil ich mit meinem Wasser noch nicht zufrieden war und den Pflanzenfilter nicht so einsetzen kann wie es sein müßte .

(Pflanzenmenge z.B.)

LG
Robert


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filterbau*



> Außer der Preis spricht für mich dagegen das es einfach nicht natürlich  aussieht wie z.B. Lava oder Blähton.


Das wäre mir egal, die Lava wollte ich auch nicht sehen die ist bei mir daher mit Kies abgedeckt..



> Aber ich hab mir sagen lassen Lava und Blähton setzen sich auf die Jahre  schnell zu .


Gelesen habe ich das auch schon, aber auch schon von Fällen in denen das (Lava) schon sehr lange zuverlässig funktioniert (in einigen Filtergräben und in einem Klärwerk). Bewerten kann ich das aber nicht, wieso es beim einen anscheinend funktioniert und beim nächsten nicht. Da müßte man alle Rahmenbedingungen exakt kennen (und von der Materie genug Ahnung haben ). 

Gruß
Heiko


----------

